# Algae Help



## Eashton123 (Aug 23, 2006)

My planted tank has brown algae that starts to grow up my plants once I plant them into my ground. There is also a lot of brown algae that i find in my filter every week when I clean it. There is green spotted algae that grows on the side of the glass. What can I do to clean this algae out of my tank?? And stop it from taking over my perfectly healthy plants.

Another question why is there black on some of my plants? and how do I get rid of that?

Thanks.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Is the tank new? This is called a diatom algae, ottos cats will eat this stuff, once the tank is setup for awhile it will go away. The GS algae is lack of PO4 and the black either another type of algae BBA or just the leaves of the plants dying from the other algae being on there.


----------



## Eashton123 (Aug 23, 2006)

*Algae help*

My planted tank has brown algae that starts to grow up my plants once I plant them into my ground. There is also a lot of brown algae that i find in my filter every week when I clean it. There is green spotted algae that grows on the side of the glass. What can I do to clean this algae out of my tank?? And stop it from taking over my perfectly healthy plants. And then when the plants get so big there becomes a black spot in the middle of the stem and the plant breaks in half WHY?

Another question why is there black on some of my plants? and how do I get rid of that?

I have a 65 Watt light in a 29 gallon tank 10 hours a day... I use the seachem dosage.. Just made a DIY co2 system.

Thanks.


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

Sounds like a fert problem. You say you are using the seachem dosage, but what products and how much are you using? The CO2 will definitely help with the algae, but you need to get your ferts right before you will be able to completely rid your tank of algae.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Give us a little more detailed info on your routine, so we can give more specific advice.


----------



## Eashton123 (Aug 23, 2006)

I do the proper doseing off this chart.. minus the excel because i have a plant with leaves that are single cell organisms and excel will hurt it. But I do have a DIY CO2 system i just put together. I usually feed my fish twice a day. Light for 8 hours now that im working on algae.. and everyweekend i do a water change about 6 gallons of 29.. 65Watts for 29 gallons.

http://www.seachem.com/support/images/PlantDosing.gif


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Very few fish need to be fed twice a day, and most of those are too big for a 29 gallon tank. So, perhaps you have too much food waste rotting in the tank. Also, changine more of the water every week is helpful. Try doing 50% changes.


----------



## Eashton123 (Aug 23, 2006)

ok so feed them once a day and do bigger water changes will reduce the amount of algae in my tank ill try it!

Thanks


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Are you fertilizing the tank at all? If so, what are you using?

The algae you are describing (with the exception of diatom algae) are all a sign of a lack of fertilizers and or CO2. The Green Spot can be taken care of by increasing your phosphate dosing and the BBA (assuming this is BBA) needs to be manually removed by trimming off affected leaves. To keep BBA from coming back you need to increase your CO2.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

And with that much light, it's good that you're starting CO2; the plants will need it.

Keep an eye on the plants as with the addition of CO2 they will use up nutrients faster. The Seachem dosing schedule is not really made for a tank with good lighting and CO2... you may need to increase the dosages.

And make sure you have a good amount of plants.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I've merged the duplicate thread that was in the General Plants forum into this one so the answers are all in the right place and to avoid confusion.


----------

